# Ashes



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Is anyone else watching a really exciting last test,I think the ashes are coming home!!!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

DH has just told me the score over the phone! I'm excited now but it aint over yet, don't they get to follow on if they don't score enough?


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

yes but they have avoided it now.Another wicket has just fallen 143 for 9,get in there England!!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,
I don't like Cricket, can't understand anything about it  ( I am French and we don't play cricket or even cover the matches on TV) BUT DH is Australian, so sorry girls   I really hope ( even if it does not look good) that Australia wins  

DH has been watching it in the pub ( took half a day off), and has called me to tell me it does not look good. 

It was 50 50 before this last match , after a very good and thrilling match ( I heard) , but now it sounds like England is going to win   

Future Mummy


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I hope England win but there's no guarantee as they are so inconsistent - one innings really good & the next really crappy! It would be good for them to win the Ashes again tho


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

to be honest , I think : may the best team win! but I have to give DH moral support    

Future Mummy


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

I just luurrrrve cricket....and the Ashes is soooo exciting..

There is still a long way to go in this match and as PW said, England can be so inconsistent..especially in this 2nd innings being 3 down. So good that they have the runs advantage from the 1st inns.

C'mon England


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Another good morning of cricket,I'm feeling quietly confident that the ashes is coming home!!Felt sorry for Ricky Ponting when he just got the ball in his face.
Anyone watching today,I know I am strange to like cricket but it's soo exciting!!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Haven't watched as it's usually the kiss of death when we do! I've been out all afternoon & the score looks good but the chances of us bowling out the Aussies is sooooooo slim I reckon it's heading for a draw


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm a little nervous after that last session but I still think we will nick it.Very exciting 2 days coming up!!I'm not moving off of my sofa!!!


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

I think it might be done and dusted today....GO ENGLAND!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

OMG 327 for 7, go England!!!!  we actually COULD win this!!!!


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

oh yes we won             


                                            marie 76xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

So Happy!!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

No wonder dh (australian!) is in such a shi&Ty mood, complaining am I on ******** again, no FF    he's been watching all day...


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

i dont watch cricket but now i can rib my SIL who lives in Oz and has become an Ozzy citizen and supports Oz in all things


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

How happy am I,thanks ladies for sharing my love of cricket on here,what a brilliant day....Well done to the england cricket team and goodbye Freddie xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

dear Freddie you will be missed  you Sexy @rsed hunk!

good luck with op x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

purple72 said:


> dear Freddie you will be missed you Sexy @rsed hunk!
> 
> good luck with op x


so thats why you ladies watch cricket


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

These boys are sooooooo fit! KP & Freddie especially  

Sx


----------



## Bob 2 (Apr 26, 2009)

I think Stuart Broad is so sweet


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes he's very sweet but not my type


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Woop Woop - we won!!! I didn't used to follow cricket at all but dh and some mates organised a holiday to Oz a few years back to take in the Ashes (we lost v badly) and I started watching a bit then and just love the Ashes. Can't believe we pulled it back after the last test and won   

Quite like Freddy but was disappointed they didn't bring Ramprakash back, just for a tiny bit, so we could see those hips


----------

